# xp LAN geht nicht!



## Markus Schott (6. Juni 2002)

Hi,
Ich hab ein LAN mit 3 PC (2xWin98 & 1x WinXP)
Von den 98ern kann ich auf den xp PC zugreifen, jedoch nicht vom xp pc auf die beiden 98er!
Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen???

C Y C L O N E


----------



## CiTor (6. Juni 2002)

hi,
sei ganz sicher, dass du alle plugs richtig eingesteck hast. Win xp sollte totals keine probleme bereiten. Es gibt keinen grund wieso das auf software Basis nicht funzen sollte. Win xp ist in Sachen network der totale king ;-)

Greez, CiTor


----------



## Dario Linsky (6. Juni 2002)

probiers mal mit anpingen. wenn das nicht geht, dann stimmt wahrscheinlich irgendwas mit den tcp/ip-einstellungen nicht.
die würd ich sowieso als erstes überprüfen, wenn ein netzwerk nicht läuft.

// offtopic


> Win xp ist in Sachen network der totale king


sorry, aber _das_ glaub ich erst, wenn ich es selber sehe.


----------



## CiTor (6. Juni 2002)

naja kauf dir ne version und sehs dir an..... vergleiche doch nur ma die features von win xp mit den alternativen win's. Ich wollte mit diesem statement nicht sagen, dass es nicht besser geht, aber win xp ist ganz sicher das beste network system, dass du bis Heute auf dem Markt kaufen kannst....

viel spass beim sehen un staunen...


----------



## Dario Linsky (6. Juni 2002)

ich hab's beim arbeiten mal gesehen, und ich fand's irgendwie furchtbar. viel zu bunt und instabil. 
ich hab auch eigentlich keine lust auf eine diskussion darüber, welches windows das beste ist - das führt eh zu nichts als ärger. ich weiss nur, dass windows 2000 meiner meinung nach um längen besser ist als windows xp. 
beim tcp/ip-protokoll unter windows besteht aber so oder so noch optimierungsbedarf. egal, welche version.

sorry for offtopic.


----------



## Markus Schott (7. Juni 2002)

Macht nix!
Ich hab ja die Ganzen Einstellungen alle noch 100 Mal nachgeprüft!
Geht abe rtrotzdem nicht ! Aber es gibt im XP bei den Netzwerkeigenschaften eine Einstellung bei der man eine Diskette erstellen kann und dann auf den anderen installieren muss!Ich habs noch nicht ausprobiert weil ich nicht ganz versteh was das bringen soll! Weiß jemand was man mit so einer Diskette anfangen kann???


----------



## Christoph (7. Juni 2002)

ordne alle pc´s einer Gruppe zu! dann hats bei mir immer gefunzt! !


----------



## Markus Schott (7. Juni 2002)

ICH HABS !!!    
Jetzt gehts!Ich hab nochmal das ganze Netzwerk rausgeworfen und neu installiert -> dann hat es funktioniert!


----------

